# Download the new gapps



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121128-signed.zip

I haven't done it myself yet, but it's there


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121128-signed.zip
> 
> I haven't done it myself yet, but it's there


You tried them yet? Last gapps package from 4.2 I tried boned everything up pretty damn good, so I went back to using the 4.2 package I've been using since release. It says its "fixed" so was wondering if its been tried it yet.

Also your link was dead, but there was a lot of similar gapps from the results.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I had to use the 'extras' one because the 11/28 one wouldn't flash in twrp for some reason. Camera's still ehhh, but I suppose they are meant for 4.2.1, not 4.1.2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the "extras" was just that...extras as if I recall correctly it is only like 15-16MB vs 80+ for the entire gapps package.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Why did Goo.im get rid of the Android 4.1.2 gapps all together?



nhat said:


>


Lolwat. I've seen so many people post .gifs on this site lately.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Lolwat. I've seen so many people post .gifs on this site lately.


A picture is worth a thousand words my friend

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw with 4.2 gapps


----------



## Phelon (Sep 1, 2011)

This works with TW roms too correct? Just verifying. Sorry

EDIT. I also see a newer one. 1129.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

downloaded and tried to load 1128 with both AOKP and CM10 (I know, they are basically both off the same base) and once i tried to open anything google, EVERYTHING started FC'ing to the point i had to pull battery.

so... i'm waiting for the base to come out before i go with that set of gapps. dont see an 1129 version, and now see that Goo.im has taken 1128 down from the 10.1 file as well. guess something was borked


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Phelon said:


> This works with TW roms too correct? Just verifying. Sorry
> 
> EDIT. I also see a newer one. 1129.


NOOOOOOO. These kind of Gapps files are meant for AOSP ROMs ONLY. What works (or doesn't work) with Touchwiz, you can figure that out at your own risk, but don't be surprised if there are all sorts of unintended consequences. Neither myself nor anyone else on this site takes responsibility for what happens to your device if you flash this on Touchwiz.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> downloaded and tried to load 1128 with both AOKP and CM10 (I know, they are basically both off the same base) and once i tried to open anything google, EVERYTHING started FC'ing to the point i had to pull battery.
> 
> so... i'm waiting for the base to come out before i go with that set of gapps. dont see an 1129 version, and now see that Goo.im has taken 1128 down from the 10.1 file as well. guess something was borked


At the end of the day these are Gapps packages for Android 4.2. CM and AOKP for this device are still on 4.1.2. So it's not going to work without issues, and may not even work at all, I don't know, haven't tried it myself. Either way, we are literally days away from having a working 4.2 port (I know BMc, our AOKP maintainer, is getting really close). Once that happens, you'll have a better experience with these Gapps packages.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Lolwat. I've seen so many people post .gifs on this site lately.


I've refrained from doing so for so long! It's the norm on NASIOC.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Let the 5.0 rumors begin


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Let the 5.0 rumors begin


Android 15.7 "cinnamon" lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

How about 6.0 Lolipop. lol


----------



## Phelon (Sep 1, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> NOOOOOOO. These kind of Gapps files are meant for AOSP ROMs ONLY. What works (or doesn't work) with Touchwiz, you can figure that out at your own risk, but don't be surprised if there are all sorts of unintended consequences. Neither myself nor anyone else on this site takes responsibility for what happens to your device if you flash this on Touchwiz.


that's why I was clarifying. Thanks. So flash gapps only on AOSP roms. Gotcha. PS... lol I'm not flashing it, so theres no risk bro. And this whole "nobody takes.responsibilty thing, well of course not. Its the net. If I said.I.flashed it then asked, yea I'd get it. But none the less thanks for the qquick reply!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> NOOOOOOO. These kind of Gapps files are meant for AOSP ROMs ONLY. What works (or doesn't work) with Touchwiz, you can figure that out at your own risk, but don't be surprised if there are all sorts of unintended consequences. Neither myself nor anyone else on this site takes responsibility for what happens to your device if you flash this on Touchwiz.


Shamefully, always assumed people on Rootz knew this stuff haha


----------



## Phelon (Sep 1, 2011)

You can't honestly know for 100% without asking. That's what forums are for I thought lol. I knew the answer was no on TW. But I was making sure. Thanks for those who actually care to help others and not act like they just woke up one day and knew EVERYTHING about the android OS


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Shamefully, always assumed people on Rootz knew this stuff haha


If they did, we wouldn't have a "HELP MY DEVICE IS BRICKED!!!!" thread every other day


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Phelon said:


> You can't honestly know for 100% without asking. That's what forums are for I thought lol. I knew the answer was no on TW. But I was making sure. Thanks for those who actually care to help others and not act like they just woke up one day and knew EVERYTHING about the android OS


Well that's definitely true







I think it just becomes second nature after a while


----------



## pcriz (Dec 26, 2011)

Phelon said:


> that's why I was clarifying. Thanks. So flash gapps only on AOSP roms. Gotcha. PS... lol I'm not flashing it, so theres no risk bro. And this whole "nobody takes.responsibilty thing, well of course not. Its the net. If I said.I.flashed it then asked, yea I'd get it. But none the less thanks for the qquick reply!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Im pretty sure I flashed a number of 4.2 packages on my touchwiz Rom with no issues. A few doubles of apps but everything worked fine for me on more than one occasion.

Pretty much the only 4.2 camera I had working with photosphere was from a gapps package flashed over TW JB. Im not saying its going to work for everyone but to say it WON'T certainly isnt true in my case.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

does the camera still lock up?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

droidxuser123 said:


> does the camera still lock up?


Yep, I would assume it still will until we get on 4.2. Found it only locks up though if you don't manually tap to focus


----------



## pcriz (Dec 26, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> does the camera still lock up?


When using the 4.2 camera on TW roms it works fine. No lock ups. No work arounds.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

pcriz said:


> Im not saying its going to work for everyone but to say it WON'T certainly isnt true in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason people keep saying it "won't" is more because the risks of things going totally wrong are much higher when you do something like flashing an AOSP package on a TW ROM. Discouraging people who are new at this from trying helps not only avoid problems on the user end, but saves those of us who hang around here and answer questions the grief of responding to issues no one has heard of before because no one flashed in such a way.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

pcriz said:


> When using the 4.2 camera on TW roms it works fine. No lock ups. No work arounds.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


did you have to put your own lib files or just flash the camera? Still I agree with spaz even with touching to focus the camera every now and then it locks up and can't connect without doing a rebooot. Atleast 4.2 is on the way.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121128-signed.zip
> 
> I haven't done it myself yet, but it's there


Your link is broken. Here's the latest: http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121212-signed.zip

And thanks. Remembered your thread because I'm updating my GN


----------

